# Battery Question Benrus Citation



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all. Just recently acquired a vintage Benrus Citation with an ESA 9158 movement. I am at a lost as to what battery powers this baby. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

344


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Paul. Will a Energyser 389 or 390 do?

Sorry for the noob questions


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well the picture of one on Pauls electric watches web site http://www.electric-watches.co.uk

shows it's fitted with a Rayovac 389. The best place to find out about electric watches!

Might be an idea to give details of which battery is corrrect for each movement on your site paul, then we can just post a link


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

pg tips said:


> well the picture of one on Pauls electric watches web site http://www.electric-watches.co.uk
> 
> shows it's fitted with a Rayovac 389. The best place to find out about electric watches!
> 
> Might be an idea to give details of which battery is corrrect for each movement on your site paul, then we can just post a link


Thank you for the link and pic.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ChrisG said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > well the picture of one on Pauls electric watches web site http://www.electric-watches.co.uk
> ...


344 is correct for ESA 9158 (and 9150, 9154 and 9157)...sorry that the picture I used shows a movement with the wrong battery  .

However, 389 will certainly work since it is same diameter as a 344 and only a little thinner (344 = 3.6mm high, 389 = 3.1mm).


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> ChrisG said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Thank you. Will post results.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Might be an idea to give details of which battery is corrrect for each movement on your site paul, then we can just post a link


If you click on a movement in the Movement Gallery, the popup image has text at the bottom which includes Battery Number.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> If you click on a movement in the Movement Gallery, the popup image has text at the bottom which includes Battery Number.


Ah so it does, the pain of surfing on a net book, I didn't see the text at the bottom


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Well tried this battery and it move the balance wheel a bit if I move the battery a little. Guess there is something more to this tale.

By the way. This is exactly as my watch. http://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/my-benrus-citation-electronic-506386.html

As soon as I am able, I will post the picture of my actual watch.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally. Here as some pictures of my Citation:


----------

